# Swimbait Hooks



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

After fishing a good while with swimbaits rigged on weighted hooks, (the type with the screw in the front that hooks to the nose of the bait) and eventually loosing that spring on the front rendering the hook fairly useless...I've wondered....does anyone know if and where you can buy just the springs that attach to those hooks or perhaps how to make them/alternatives you can use.

Thanks, brohnhdon


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I know they have them at Bass Pro Shops and Land Big Fish. They are called "Hitch Hikers". I'll post a link when I find them.
Edit: Here's the links. Can't seem to find them on Bass Pro's website.
http://landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=4918
http://landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=5421


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

i like the action of wieghted worm hooks attached to the middle of that hook.in other words its belly wieghted.it swims strait but when u pause and jerk,it makes the bait roll like a injured baitfish triggering alot of strikes


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

brohnhdon said:


> After fishing a good while with swimbaits rigged on weighted hooks, (the type with the screw in the front that hooks to the nose of the bait) and eventually loosing that spring on the front rendering the hook fairly useless...I've wondered....does anyone know if and where you can buy just the springs that attach to those hooks or perhaps how to make them/alternatives you can use.
> 
> Thanks, brohnhdon


Since I am a jig maker I have both of the the ones jsykes posted links to. Also I have all the sizes. What you really should use depending on the swimbait is the ones by Owner, these have the centering pin. They will not fall of unless you physically take them off. If you're interested (PM me) let me know and I can help you out.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

brohnhdon said:


> After fishing a good while with swimbaits rigged on weighted hooks, (the type with the screw in the front that hooks to the nose of the bait) and eventually loosing that spring on the front rendering the hook fairly useless...I've wondered....does anyone know if and where you can buy just the springs that attach to those hooks or perhaps how to make them/alternatives you can use.
> 
> Thanks, brohnhdon


we take the spring off and just use the hook .put a toothpick in the eye of the hook after you rig it up you ..wont tear up so fast ..


----------

